# My "New" House



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know some of you know we've been in the midst of the WORLD'S LONGEST home remodel. Thought you might enjoy seeing the results. The first is a photo of the house as it was, then what we call the "destruction" phase, followed by one of it almost finished outside. Then I'll show you the new rooms inside.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Now the dining room and our new master bedroom:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And finally, Dave's and my offices. I get the bigger one because I actually work from home. (plus, Kodi and I share!:biggrin1


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, it took me a minute to realize which side you added the new part on.  It looks like you nearly doubled the size of your house - at least a third larger? Very nice! Looks totally different from the outside. You liking that new office? Looks wonderful. And I love your barn!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks beautiful..nice transformation!! I love the colors you have chosen in all your rooms. It looks so bright and airy and cheerful!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice! love the color of your office. We have a similar color in our family room. it is so cheerful! 

Congrats on your new digs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Wow, it took me a minute to realize which side you added the new part on.  It looks like you nearly doubled the size of your house - at least a third larger? Very nice! Looks totally different from the outside. You liking that new office? Looks wonderful. And I love your barn!


It IS 1/3 larger... and if you consider that we added the one story addition on the far end (the family room) shortly after we moved in, we've doubled the size of the house. It was a VERY little house to start with.:biggrin1:

I love the barn (and the property) too... that's why we bought it. We figured you can always improve a house, but you can't add on to the property. It's lnad-locked (which is why we could afford it) but 5 dry acres within walking distance of the schools, the center of town, (such as it is... it's a LITTLE town:biggrin1 the beach and riding trails. Then kids came along, and the "house improvements" never got done.:frusty:

And yes, I love, love, LOVE my new office!!! I have a gorgeous quilt that coordinates with the wall/trim colors (and was designed to go with the photo you can see on the wall) When it's finally hung, I think it will look awesome.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that you gals like the color of my office. Dave gave me grief about it. He still insists on calling it "the sun room":biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The reno is lovely and the colors are very peaceful.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks very nice and totally different. I am sure you are glad to have it all done. I love your property. I have this romantic vision of living in New England and the quaint towns. It would be so cool to walk to town. We can walk to the movies and grocery store, but it is not a town.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> It looks very nice and totally different. I am sure you are glad to have it all done. I love your property. I have this romantic vision of living in New England and the quaint towns. It would be so cool to walk to town. We can walk to the movies and grocery store, but it is not a town.


We don't HAVE a grocery store!ound:ound:ound:

We will DEFINITELY be happy to have it all done. They stll haven't quite finished in the master bath, and of course, we can't finish the landscaping until we get a little later in the season. It has been incredibly mild, but with our luck, if we started planting trees and shrubs, we'd get a blizzard!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, really? I can walk to 3 grocery stores if I wanted to. 

This weather is nuts. We are forecasted for temps in the 70's to 80 for the next week. The apple and cherry farmers are concerned if we get another frost.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, we have to drive to the next town to go grocery shopping. 

Normally, you can't count on being past frosts until at least early May. I don't think that's going to happen this eyar, though. I probably won't put any annuals out soon, but I think that within another few weeks, we can put in trees and shrubs... And I can't WAIT to get the lawn planted again!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my GOSH Karen, it is GORGEOUS, inside and out!!!!! Okay, now I REALLY want to come visit New England!! Your house looks like something out of a movie!!!!
COngratulations!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, gee, thanks, Tammy!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks great, Karen! Now to enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the progression pictures, the house looks great! You must be so happy to have the bulk of the disruption done. You need to post new pictures when the landscaping is done. My cats would so love that sunny spot on your bed! I'm not sure if Timmy is a sun worshiper yet, but he does like to sit outside sunning himself on a towel so he might be. My cats are inside cats so they follow the sun around the house, you always know where they are depending on the time of day.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I love the blue and white master bedroom. Blue is so calming. Hope you will post photos of the landscaping! What do you use the barn for?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Karen, your home looks so warm and welcoming.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like a totally different house!

We should make a thread of before and after pics of the remodels we have made to our homes, Those are always fun!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> Looks like a totally different house!
> 
> We should make a thread of before and after pics of the remodels we have made to our homes, Those are always fun!


Fun when the remodel is over, you mean. LOL

The new house looks fabulous, Karen. We have used some of the colors in our house, too. The blues are in our main bathroom, and the yellows are on the living room and dining room walls.

After living with white walls in many apartments and several houses, having some colorful rooms is a big improvement for us.

Congrats!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Congrats, dreams do come true, I can imagine you have hoped to do this for a long time, seems human kids and life often make us put some of the things on hold, then of course when the kids are grown, we need to treat ourselves for a job well done. I too love the color of your room bright, still restful, the light, I love the light effect. Your color choice for the office is smart yellow is cheerful and reflects max amount of light, your DH just might find himself humming a tune while he's working(or not lol).


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Fun when the remodel is over, you mean. LOL...


Yeah, trust me, I know. 
We are currently living in the second house we have purchased. The first, we remodeled and sold to buy this one. It was a foreclosure house with 3" of water in the basement, cracked pipes in the heating system due to freezing, bad windows, roof, siding, kitchen, baths, etc.

I have been living in "renovations" for a few years. The last of it is actually happening now, DH is almost done with our basement! :whoo:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice... What a change. Enjoy your new home !!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It looks great, Karen! I love the blue bedroom - my favorite color! I have had a blue bedroom my entire life and wouldn't think of having anything else! Your study is wonderful and so cheerful. The best part is you are nearly done!!!

I loved New England when we lived there forty years ago right after we got married. DH was on a ship stationed out of Newport, RI, and we lived in Little Compton, RI and our son was born in Fall River, MA. Loved all the beautiful rock walls in our country setting.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It looks great Karen. So, essentially you moved the entry to what was originally the side of the house. It works well that way, creating an easy access off the driveway.

Being able to set up a home office exactly as you would have it is a joy. I'm actually considering creating my own in what was a very small guest bedroom. It would be compact, but I suspect it would serve me well. Right now it's all in the conception stage.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

BIG project, Karen, and it's just wonderful.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kalico said:


> I love the blue and white master bedroom. Blue is so calming. Hope you will post photos of the landscaping! What do you use the barn for?


That's where my horses lived before I got RA. Now my remaining show horse lives at a show barn, and is leased to a teenage girl. When he needs to retire, he'll come back home to me. In the mean time, the other stalls (I guard Oliver's stall zealously!:biggrin1 have become storage areas.:frusty:

Here are some photos of Oliver and me from a few years ago.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks great, plenty of RLH space


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oliver is a beauty Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Looks like a totally different house!
> 
> We should make a thread of before and after pics of the remodels we have made to our homes, Those are always fun!


I think that's an AWESOME idea!!! Why not add onto this one!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, Congrats, dreams do come true, I can imagine you have hoped to do this for a long time, seems human kids and life often make us put some of the things on hold, then of course when the kids are grown, we need to treat ourselves for a job well done. I too love the color of your room bright, still restful, the light, I love the light effect. Your color choice for the office is smart yellow is cheerful and reflects max amount of light, your DH just might find himself humming a tune while he's working(or not lol).


Yes, some people have been surprised that we decided to do a big addition now, when our kid are probably not going to be with us that much longer. But I don't think they understand HOW TINY our house was before!

As far as the office color is concerned, this is MY office. His is the kind of minty green one. He doesn't HAVE to like the color I chose, because this is a "No Boys Allowed" zone!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Yeah, trust me, I know.
> We are currently living in the second house we have purchased. The first, we remodeled and sold to buy this one. It was a foreclosure house with 3" of water in the basement, cracked pipes in the heating system due to freezing, bad windows, roof, siding, kitchen, baths, etc.
> 
> I have been living in "renovations" for a few years. The last of it is actually happening now, DH is almost done with our basement! :whoo:


Oh, let's see pix of that too!!!

We can't finish our basement for a couple of reasons. First (and most important) it doesn't stay dry without sump pumps. That's all fine and dandy as long as the electricity doesn't go out, but 2 years ago, we had monsoon rains on top of an ice storm in the spring, and ended up with almost a foot of water in the basement. As it was, we had a lot of clean-up to do, and had to throw out a lot of stuff the kids had left down to low. But if it were a finished basement, it would have been a disaster. As it was, it was just a lot of work, and then running the dehumidifier for a few weeks to completely dry things out. The other reason is that the ceiling is VERY low. (Dave has to duck under the center beam) so you really couldn't put a finished ceiling in either.

The new section of basement, under the addition, has better headroom, though. I've already laid claim to that area as an indoor training area. I'd like to eventually get it rubber matted to make it easier on Kodi's joints. I can practice obedience stuff down there on the cement, but I couldn't do any jumping or other agility stuff without more forgiving footing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> It looks great, Karen! I love the blue bedroom - my favorite color! I have had a blue bedroom my entire life and wouldn't think of having anything else! Your study is wonderful and so cheerful. The best part is you are nearly done!!!
> 
> I loved New England when we lived there forty years ago right after we got married. DH was on a ship stationed out of Newport, RI, and we lived in Little Compton, RI and our son was born in Fall River, MA. Loved all the beautiful rock walls in our country setting.


That's a beautiful corner of both states. (well, not Fall River so much, but the area around there!) If it weren't so far from our families, we'd definitely have considered that area.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Love it Karen. It is beautiful, and yes, love the office!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Love the paint colors. The first photo is great! Looks just like a New England setting. I traveled to Boston for the first time when I moved to Virginia/DC in 2010. I went to Mike's in the North End for cannoli. And took a ferry to Salem for Halloween. Took Amtrak to Portland, Maine. Just visited Newport, RI last fall.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> It looks great Karen. So, essentially you moved the entry to what was originally the side of the house. It works well that way, creating an easy access off the driveway.
> 
> Being able to set up a home office exactly as you would have it is a joy. I'm actually considering creating my own in what was a very small guest bedroom. It would be compact, but I suspect it would serve me well. Right now it's all in the conception stage.


Yes. The change in orientation did two things. It gave us a formal entry, (the old front door came in RIGHT at the bottom of the stairs, with no closet, and no place to even turn around) and on occasion when I need to meet with a client in my office, they can use that door, come directly through the foyer and into my office without going through the living areas of the house.

We NEVER used the old front door, so it was no loss at all to re-orient to the "side" (new "front") The picture in the snow is pretty because of the snow, but the house was not only small, but totally lacking in character before. We had moved from a lovely antique cottage on a tiny lot to this house, where we LOVED the property, but the house was, at best, a "plain jane". I just love that the house looks so much cozier now, even though it's much bigger at the same time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Oliver is a beauty Karen!


He's my love. He'll be 20 in May, and I've had him since he was 2.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> Oh, let's see pix of that too!!!
> 
> We can't finish our basement for a couple of reasons. First (and most important) it doesn't stay dry without sump pumps. That's all fine and dandy as long as the electricity doesn't go out, but 2 years ago, we had monsoon rains on top of an ice storm in the spring, and ended up with almost a foot of water in the basement. As it was, we had a lot of clean-up to do, and had to throw out a lot of stuff the kids had left down to low. But if it were a finished basement, it would have been a disaster. As it was, it was just a lot of work, and then running the dehumidifier for a few weeks to completely dry things out. The other reason is that the ceiling is VERY low. (Dave has to duck under the center beam) so you really couldn't put a finished ceiling in either.
> 
> The new section of basement, under the addition, has better headroom, though. I've already laid claim to that area as an indoor training area. I'd like to eventually get it rubber matted to make it easier on Kodi's joints. I can practice obedience stuff down there on the cement, but I couldn't do any jumping or other agility stuff without more forgiving footing.


I have to dig out some old and new pics, the transformation is great. We didn't "Add" to the house, but completely remodeled everything. (and all the credit goes to my husband :cheer2

One of the very first projects he did in the this house was water proof the basement. He dug a trench (about 1 ft wide) around the inside perimeter of the house, put a drain pipe (not as simple as I explain it, there were lots of steps and specs involve that I have no clue about) and put in a S.Pump. Then cemented everything back and installed a back up pump in the event of power failure. All this was in 2007, we haven't had a drop of water in the basement ever since.

Floors are ceramic tile in case that we ever have water, it can just dry up. We always have a De-humidifier there and it runs from spring to fall (connected directly to the drain). The ceiling is about 7.5 ft or something like that (I think..I know I have to streeeeeetch to touch the ceiling) ound:


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful horse! Thanks for sharing the pics, they are lovely. I always wanted to ride horses but it was just one of those things I never ended up doing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful Karen. Oliver is a beauty too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> That's where my horses lived before I got RA. Now my remaining show horse lives at a show barn, and is leased to a teenage girl. When he needs to retire, he'll come back home to me. In the mean time, the other stalls (I guard Oliver's stall zealously!:biggrin1 have become storage areas.:frusty:
> 
> Here are some photos of Oliver and me from a few years ago.


Beautiful, Karen! Both of you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a gorgeous horse he is. You must miss him terribly.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Are you a fan of "This Old House"? A few weeks ago they did a segment of sump pumps and different back-up systems. The easiest back-up was a battery-powered one. It was connected to a marine/car battery. You can buy a kit.

Love your Oliver! Growing up I had a snazzy bay morgan. He lived to be 28. Torch was a former schooling horse and behave according to the rider's level. A little kid - he would carefully ease around the ring with the smoothest walk. Me - he would scrap off on the nearest tree or mud puddle. Evil wretch. I loved him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Oliver is a very special horse. I still get to see him when ever I want, and we do go over with carrots and apple regularly. But it's not the same as seeing his cute nose waiting for me over the fence every morning.

Pam, Oliver is half Arab and half Saddlebred, but a lot of people think he looks Morgan-y. He certainly hides his Saddlebred side well!

I've had a lot of horses in my life, but Oliver is my first, and only "forever" horse. I've been offered a lot of money for him a number of times, but he's part of the family. He stays. And he deserves it. He has competed at the highest levels, with a number of regional championships, and making it to 13th place Nationally one year. He has shown in dressage, hunters, jumpers and breed, has evented and is also a wonderful trail horse. Now he is teaching teenagers the ropes at shows, and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Karen, Wow great house, even GREATER horse! What a beauty.That is a heartbreaker you can't ride. I used to ride a lot and had my own horse too. I used to show as a kid, riding camp etc. As an adult I did field trials on horseback when I was training Scout on upland birds. Love the house too but Oliver,stunning!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Jody. I've done my share of foxhunting, but have never had the opportunity to see field trials. I think that would be really neat!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

It is lots of fun, though a little nerve wracking as you are on a horse working your dog, being followed by the judges and everyone else on horses of course. When your dog goes on point you have to dismount,hand your horse off go to your dog for the flush, praying she holds her point (kicking around hoping to find the bird which is usually burrowing down) . The fun part is getting back on an excited horse being watched by everyone waiting for you before you all take off again. It was fun though. I just did my Jr Hunter but I assisted my Breeder who did a lot and it was a blast to ride all day in new places and watch great dogs work.This was with my Gordon Setter.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen I can't say anything about your house that hasn't been said. It looks just like the place I would like to retire to. My house has been remodeled several times. I still would like to make the two little bedrooms downstairs into one large master suite for when we can't do the stairs anymore, but I can't see going into debt again on this house as old as we are now. We will just probably sleep in seperate bedrooms downstairs with our own TV's. lol My office is upstairs and not seperate. I had the upstairs gutted and made into one big room after the kids moved out. So my office is at one end by the windows. What is your business? I just do the accounting for my firm here at home since my surgery, so no customers coming here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen I can't say anything about your house that hasn't been said. It looks just like the place I would like to retire to. My house has been remodeled several times. I still would like to make the two little bedrooms downstairs into one large master suite for when we can't do the stairs anymore, but I can't see going into debt again on this house as old as we are now. We will just probably sleep in seperate bedrooms downstairs with our own TV's. lol My office is upstairs and not seperate. I had the upstairs gutted and made into one big room after the kids moved out. So my office is at one end by the windows. What is your business? I just do the accounting for my firm here at home since my surgery, so no customers coming here.


We did think about what would happen if we could no longer get up the stairs easily, as we do NOT plan to move from here. That's why we put a very large closet in my office, and the wall between my office and Dave's is not a bearing wall. With very little work, we could pull out that wall and have a room just about the same size as our new master above it. Right now, we only have a half bath on the first floor, but it is also the laundry room. If we replaced the current "normal" washer and dryer with stackables, there would be room for small shower stall in the corner. That way we wouldn't need to go upstairs at all. But I'm not planning on that... My great grandmother and both grandmothers were all climbing the stairs to bed until they died in their 90's. That's my plan!:biggrin1:

I work as an educational advocate for children with special needs. Most of my work is either reading reports (by myself) or attending meetings (at various schools). But when I take on a new client, I typically met with them in person, at least once, to develop a game plan for getting their child's needs met. We used to have an office in the middle of town, but the building was put up for sale, and rent always goes up with new owners. We didn't really like the space that much anyway, and weren't willing to pay more. So we figured that if we put the rent money toward a slightly bigger mortgage, we'd come out ahead in the long run!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Interesting Karen and good for you. I was a teacher of the Deaf and worked with many multiply involved students. I have been to many IEP meetings with parents who had the much needed support of their Educational Advocates.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Karen your home looks lovely and cosy.DH and I love the New England style of homes,and have had some of our happiest holidays in New England,having been lucky enough to travel around Massachusetts,New Hampshire,Maine and a little of Vermont,we have also been to Rhode Island.We both love the very different seasons you have, and the stunning scenery.Thanks for showing us your delightful home,and handsome horse,the last time we went riding was in Lapland on Icelandic Ponies, which are very sure footed in the deep snow,my it was a wonderful experience.Wish we could visit New England again sometime.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Interesting Karen and good for you. I was a teacher of the Deaf and worked with many multiply involved students. I have been to many IEP meetings with parents who had the much needed support of their Educational Advocates.


I'd really love it if no one needed educational advocates, but unfortunately, until IDEA is fully funded, (don't get me started on that:biggrin1 schools will always be juggling too few resources among to many priorities. And in that atmosphere, if parents can't advocate effectively for their kids, the kids don't get what they need. ...and in the long run, kids who are under-educated are a drain on society as a whole.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Karen your home looks lovely and cosy.DH and I love the New England style of homes,and have had some of our happiest holidays in New England,having been lucky enough to travel around Massachusetts,New Hampshire,Maine and a little of Vermont,we have also been to Rhode Island.We both love the very different seasons you have, and the stunning scenery.Thanks for showing us your delightful home,and handsome horse,the last time we went riding was in Lapland on Icelandic Ponies, which are very sure footed in the deep snow,my it was a wonderful experience.Wish we could visit New England again sometime.


If you do come back to N.E. you have to come for a visit!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Very nicely said about under educating all out childern. All childern deserve a chance to be "their" best.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

In year 8 of IEPs for my oldest, I think we have done pretty well for him. The last two years he has been on the high honors list. Of course, I am EVIL MOM. He is super-smart but would rather drift along. We have 85 as his allowable lowest grade. I would prefer above 90 and will double-check with him if the grades are dipping a little. Below 85, he will hear the thud-thud-thud of the helicopter mom coming. muhahahahaha..... 

I hate being Evil Mom.

We are doing great but I have spoken with other moms whose kids are just starting with IEPs. I feel so bad for them. Our school is amazing. They try so hard and it worked. This one mom (different school, same town) had no idea about some of the simplest things to help her munchkin. If your sweetie has fine motor skills issues, of course their teacher won't mind if you scribe for them on long homework assignments. You just can't edit. (So, so hard not to do.)

Her munchkin is getting so discouraged and her school think he is ready to drop his IEP. That is when an advocate is needed. The schools and doctors really don't tell parents about advocates and their roles. Most parents don't talk about their kids' IEP stuff. (I do but, meh, my guy is 5th generation Aspergers. The 'unique' thinking processes are nothing if you grew up with them.) 

I am glad that there are people like Karen.  Uniqueness is something to be encouraged and celebrated. 

(stepping off the soapbox)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You are a good mom to stay on top of him. One of mine was on an IEP from K-12, the other was put on a little later (4th grade) but ended up needing a special ed HS. But the older one is now graduating from college in May with 3 solid job offers, and the younger one is at Framingham State and doing REALLY well.(honestly, better than we expected:biggrin1

You are right, schools NEVER tell parent about advocates, and ther is a steep learning curve for parents when kiddos are first in the system. I also think that it takes some parents time to come to terms with the factthat their child needs an IEP, and tend not to want tot alk about it, and to down-play their child's weaknesses. I'm like you... I didn't carewho I talked to, as long as my children got the help they needed. The side benefit was that they didn't ever see being on an IEP as Something to be ashamed of. When my older one was in middle school and a friend (with pretty mild ADHD) was struggling, my son told him, "You need to get your Mom to get you into the Learning Center. They'll help you in there!":biggrin1:



morriscsps said:


> In year 8 of IEPs for my oldest, I think we have done pretty well for him. The last two years he has been on the high honors list. Of course, I am EVIL MOM. He is super-smart but would rather drift along. We have 85 as his allowable lowest grade. I would prefer above 90 and will double-check with him if the grades are dipping a little. Below 85, he will hear the thud-thud-thud of the helicopter mom coming. muhahahahaha.....
> 
> I hate being Evil Mom.
> 
> ...


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> You are right, schools NEVER tell parent about advocates, and ther is a steep learning curve for parents when kiddos are first in the system. I also think that it takes some parents time to come to terms with the factthat their child needs an IEP, and tend not to want tot alk about it, and to down-play their child's weaknesses.


It is really hard the first couple IEP meetings. You need both parents or at least a less-emotional attached person(advocate) to understand everything they are saying. That way one person(me) can wig out over the fact their munchkin is different and that your genetics suck, while the other person takes notes. The hubby and I did that for 3 years. Then we started to see huge improvements. It got easier after that.

We were really lucky that the 1st grade teacher was amazing. She was very knowledgeable about different special education methods and things to try. We built the IEP from all of her recommendations. My munchkin is a happy, smart, and confident nerd.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> It is really hard the first couple IEP meetings. You need both parents or at least a less-emotional attached person(advocate) to understand everything they are saying. That way one person(me) can wig out over the fact their munchkin is different and that your genetics suck, while the other person takes notes. The hubby and I did that for 3 years. Then we started to see huge improvements. It got easier after that.
> 
> We were really lucky that the 1st grade teacher was amazing. She was very knowledgeable about different special education methods and things to try. We built the IEP from all of her recommendations. My munchkin is a happy, smart, and confident nerd.


Our town did a great job with both of my boys until middle school, when it all fell apart. Fortunately, we have a charter middle school nearby, that was a great fit for both of them. For HS, the older one ended up at Norfolk Aggie, which was PERFECT for him. The younger one, by the middle of 8th grade was showing that he clearly needed something more intensive, and fortunately, the district didn't argue with us. They placed him in a very small, private, special ed school, where he flourished and learned the skills he needed to go on and be successful in college.


----------

